# ICQ (oder sonstigen) Netzwerkverkehr abfangen



## multimolti (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Hab mir heute mal dieses praktische Microsoft Network Monitor Tool runtergeladen, und wollte dann mal ausprobieren, damit was zu machen.
Dachte vielleicht daran, die Struktur des ICQ Netzwerkverkehrs mal zu analysieren, also was passiert wenn ich was sende/empfange oder einfach im Stillstand.
Da pro Sekunde an die 1000 Befehle ins Netz gehen, habe ich nur mal 3 Sekunden oder so gecaptured. Doch da jetzt erst mal rauszufinden, was davon ICQ ist, ist gar nicht so einfach. Fast der komplett Netzwerkverkehr geht an/kommt von 91.65.212.102, ganz selten ist mal was anderes drin.
Wenn ich diese IP mal traceroute, komm ich zu 91-65-212-102-dynip.superkabel.de, wovon ich noch nie etwas gehört habe, was aber auch nicht mein Netzknoten zu sein scheint (T-Com schreibt ja immer ganz stolz seinen Namen da rein).

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, worauf ich achten muss, um bestimmte Netzwerksignale zu lesen?


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2007)

Ich kenne das Programm nicht, aber mit WireShark / Ethereal kannst du einfach Filter auf bestimmte Port oder Adressen setzen, damit kannst du den Traffic der aufgezeichnet wird einfach auf den Dienst den du analysieren willst beschränken. Deine IP Adresse findest du z.B. bei http://www.whatsmyip.de raus. Das was du da im Netzwerk siehts sind übrigens keine Befehle oder Signale sondern Pakete, um das Ganze etwas besser zu verstehen solltest du dir vielleicht folgende Artikel mal durchlesen, also falls dich das Thema wirklich interessiert:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI-Modell
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP/IP-Referenzmodell
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internetprotokollfamilie
und ggf. weiterführende Artikel zu TCP und IP.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## multimolti (11. Juli 2007)

Meine IP weiß ich natürlich, und dieses Wireshark habe ich irgendwann schon einmal probiert, bin aber nicht wirklich damit klargekommen. Ich lese mir mal die Artikel durch und schau dann weiter


----------



## big_boom_bang (10. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

Wireshark bietet sogar einen Filter fuer das ICQ/AIM Protokoll.
Im Internet finden sich auch viele Einsteigertutorials zum Wireshark oder du holst dir ein tolles Buch, wo es ganz genau beschreiben ist.

Ich kann Wireshark nur empfehlen

MfG bigboombang


----------



## Daniel Konrad (14. Mai 2011)

Moin, das Thema ist wahrscheinlich schon lange gegessen aber hier mal kurz zur Info:

Die IP-Adresse bei der du eine Traceroute draufgelgegt hast gehört zu einem Internetanschluss per Kabel (Kabel Deutschland). Deswegen auch dieses "superkabel.de".

Scheint dass sich ICQ direkt mit den Chatpartnern verbindet.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Lösung? Mich interessiert das zurzeit nämlich auch ;D


----------



## zerix (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

was möchtest du denn konkret wissen?
Wie schon oben erwähnt kann man für sowas gut Wireshark nutzen. Damit kannst du dir den kompletten Netzwerkverkehr anschauen und auch nach Protokollen filtern. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Daniel Konrad (14. Mai 2011)

Jop, Wireshark benutze ich schon die ganze Zeit (ist ja bei einer Backtrack installation mit dabei).

Ja bei ICQ weis ich jetzt schon, wie der Verbindungsaugbau geschieht und die Textübertragung. Mehr wollte ich da nicht wissen.

Ich weis nicht, ob du dich damit auskennst, aber beim Facebookchat weis ich nicht mehr, was ich in dem Filter eingeben muss um Chatnachrichten mitlesen kann. Ich glaube das war irgendwas mit "/ajax/chat.php" oder so. Aber da gibts sicher jemanden, der das genauer weis


----------

